# Arvo Pärt



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

Over the past few years I have become extremely fond of this Estonian composers work, my favourite CDs at the moment are “Beatus” with the Estonian P.O. and chamber choir, beautifully performed and recorded, what a magnificent choir, and in the instrumental genre I am fascinated by “Alina” with Vladimir Spivakov on Violin, a work made up of 3 variations of Spiegel im Spiegel, separated by 2 solo piano pieces “Fur Alina” played by Alexander Malter.
I find both of these CDs absolutely captivating, and for want of a better word spiritual. Are there any other lovers of this mans music on this forum?


----------



## Tocatta (Nov 3, 2006)

I love Arvo Pärt. I have also fallen in love with his beautiful and stunning simplicity. I really enjoy _I am the True Vine_ and all of the Berliner Messe pieces on it. Just beautiful. _Alina_ is also captivating, haunting, and very beautiful.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi Tocatta, I do not have " I am the True Vine " is that choral ??
after reading your post I spent the evening listening to a good selection of choral and played his "Berliner Messe" the CD notes were interesting, in that he really only became really well known after his dissonant period from 1960 to 68 followed by 8 yrs of silence only to emerge with a new voice, simular to the Renaissance. I bet you are a fan of John Tavener ? who in my opinion is in the same class.


----------



## Tocatta (Nov 3, 2006)

_I Am the True Vine_ is choral yes. And yes I am also farmiliar with John Tavener. I have a recording called _Out of the Night_, which is a split recording. Half Pärt and half Tavener. He is very talented, but I don't enjoy listening to his works as much as I do Pärt's.

Have you heard any of Pärt's organ works? I'd be glad to share if you haven't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes I have annum per annum, played by Andrew Lucas, on the same CD as Berliner Messe.
I have not purchased any full price CDs for 2 or 3 yrs, as we have a retailer called "The Warehouse" and there have been loads of CDs at prices from 95cents to $5 so I have purchased CDs that normally would not tempt me, also able to build a varied library, but I have had my fill, and will have to get back to getting the stuff that I really want. 
not sure what you mean by share??


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

I heard Part`s Te Deum on youtube a while ago, but I`ve forgotten who was performing, and now I can`t seem to find the video there anymore.  

I thought it was great.

Btw, great metronome avatar, Andante.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks rojo, I still use the old clockwork Metronome, more character than the digital ones, I don't have the Te Deum, and being only able to get dial up internet The Videos are a luxury that I do not have.
I found this on Wikipedia this morning Re Tintinnabuli.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tintinnabuli


----------

